# Pint in Leeds anyone?



## winterinmoscow (Aug 18, 2007)

Right, the summer meet up seems to have died a death and the weather's shit so who fancies a meet up in a pub for a pint, sometime soon?  Anyone? 













 <hears resounding echo>


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope  but if you fancy buzzing over to Hull for an afternoon next weekend...?   

I'll give you a bell later on, anyway.   x


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess that's a no from Leeds ppl then!


----------



## aqua (Aug 20, 2007)

I think there needs to be a joint meet up, theres the Hebden lot, my mate in Buxton, you in Leeds etc and the Manc lot

surely we could have one big get together one day time (to allow for travelling etc)?


----------



## Spion (Aug 20, 2007)

A sort of M62 meet?


----------



## moomoo (Aug 20, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I think there needs to be a joint meet up, theres the Hebden lot, my mate in Buxton, you in Leeds etc and the Manc lot
> 
> surely we could have one big get together one day time (to allow for travelling etc)?




Can't everyone just come to Birmingham instead?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 20, 2007)

What's the name of the really good pub in Leeds city centre?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 20, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> What's the name of the really good pub in Leeds city centre?



The Whitelocks, on Briggate?  

Lovely pub, that.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 20, 2007)

Not the one I'm thinking of. Have another go?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 20, 2007)

That's the only pub in Leeds I know.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 20, 2007)

Never mind. It was twenty years ago anyway....


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 20, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> The Whitelocks, on Briggate?
> 
> Lovely pub, that.



Don't order the  food. Esp if you're veggie. Alternatively the Scarborough Taps Hotel does   food.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 20, 2007)

the angel on briggate, appropriately enough 

edit: WON'T be about for a couple of days this week
(and YAY for the scabby taps! )


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 20, 2007)

Would sort of like to go - shifts make it a bit odd. There are some great pubs, Whitelocks, as mentioned, Adelphi and the Palace are particularly notable, Scarborough a touch less.

Keeps an eye on thread


----------



## aqua (Aug 20, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> A sort of M62 meet?


yeah thats the idea


----------



## Spion (Aug 20, 2007)

I like . . .is it the Victoria on Gt George St?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 20, 2007)

oooh yes! it's ace there, spion!

major yes to the adelphi too


----------

